# My wifes 1950 Farmall Super A tractor



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I gave her 16th anniversary present to her this weekend! :fireworks:

She is smiling so....I nailed it


















well....she loved it!

1950 Super A farmall
has Hydraulic mid/rear cultivators, a sickle mower, hay rake and corn planter

All implements need TLC, just like the tractor

My Ford was too big for her


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a great gift!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Now I can teach her what does what and she can do flower stuff while I do other stuff with bigger tractor

And we can use it to cultivate next year as well as plant corn and some old skool haying


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bansil you are a real treat. What a guy! I bet she loves it ps Happy Anniversary too.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks! she is my best half


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

took off from work and trailer is hooked up, fixing to head over and bring it home


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great. Wonderful that you and your wife are on the same page about things. The fact that you bought her a tractor and she is thrilled about it says a lot.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

well look:shades:









she is forward way too far, only had 1-1/2 miles or so to go, said poo on it (with wheel weights and ALL tires filled she was heavier than I planned) :shocked:








I am just figuring out where everything is and what does what this afternoon, I need to get my tractor back down to the lot and use FEL to load up parts and implements that came with her

so I grabbed the weed eater to go find what else I bought, when I got the tractor :grin:
found this:

a hay rake









a planter thing or something, it has two fertilizer hoppers and 2 grain/seed hoppers :scratch:

it will need some bent metal replaced and I am sure other things

















a sickle mower with an extra blade

















there is going to be a lot of _*"restoration"*_ going on:mrgreen:

it's not junk/scrape until it pisses me off too much :hair:

:hammer:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

